# Anyone else...last baby and considering tubal ligation?



## newaddition

Still in the decision making stage but it will most likely be me who gets "fixed" I wonder if its best to do it right after birth or give it some time and then go back in and have it done...anyone know of experiences of others to share or thoughts?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

newaddition said:


> Still in the decision making stage but it will most likely be me who gets "fixed" I wonder if its best to do it right after birth or give it some time and then go back in and have it done...anyone know of experiences of others to share or thoughts?

Hi there, I'm having mine done at the same time as my medically indicated C-section :thumbup:


----------



## Torontogal

I thought about it and decided against even though it's the logical thing to do... see my post on the birth control thread.


----------



## BeachComber

I have decided to have my tubes tied right after my c-section in 2 weeks. :thumbup: 

It's the best option for me because this is my 4th child and I have also had some early miscarriages and don't want to have to worry about birth control later on.


----------



## mtnprotracy

I'll be having a c-section because of a previous "classic-t" c-section at around 38 weeks. At this time, we are leaning toward doing the tubal ligation after the baby is delivered. It just seems the "logical" thing to do.


----------



## newaddition

Thanks for the replys, such a big decision to make. Back to pondering :)


----------



## kirst76

I'm having my tubes done after delivering. 
I said to my mw the other week that i know that its the right thing to do because I definitely dont want more babies but in my heart, it is very hard to think of this baby being my last baby ever.
I have an appointment to see the ob on 20 Feb to get it all sorted. My mw told me not to show any doubts about it because else the ob wont do the tubal.....and then hubby would never come near me again, lol!


----------



## Ferne

It's our last but my husband is the one who is going in for the procedure. Unless you're already getting a c-section, it's MUCH easier for the man to have it done.


----------



## kirst76

Thats true Ferne, but over here they do the tubal while you're still in hospital after baby is born. To get a vasectomy you have to muck about with doctors and get referred and then go on a waiting list.
Besides....I said to my husband that if we were to have another baby I'd get it done....so now I have to, lol


----------



## inxsmhpy

Can you state in your birth plan that if you end up having an emergency c section you want your tubes doing? X x


----------



## suzimc

Do they do that here in the uk? My friend in Canada got her tubes tied at the same time as her c-section? I've got to have a section in a few weeks and would be quite happy to be tied at the same time.


----------



## Torontogal

I don't know about the UK but I think I might ask my midwife about it. if I do end up needing a section and I do decide to do it, it might be useful to have talked it over with my midwife first, they might be more willing to do it if they knew I had been considering it in advance. 

Might be worth asking your midwife? They probably field these questions all the time.


----------



## inxsmhpy

I'm consultant led care so I think I will mention it to them too x


----------



## vintage67

Hello all. I also posted in the birth control thread.

I am 44 and we just had our second baby in November. I had a c-section and had my tubes tied.

I have been taken aback at how depressed it has made me. It was the logical, medically and financially responsible thing to do. I have several health issues and did not have an easy pregnancy or birth.

I think I mourn the death of the "possibiltiy". It has made me feel kind of old having it done, as if I wasn't old enough already!

Sorry, not trying to be a downer; just thought I'd share my experience!


----------



## inxsmhpy

vintage67 said:


> Hello all. I also posted in the birth control thread.
> 
> I am 44 and we just had our second baby in November. I had a c-section and had my tubes tied.
> 
> I have been taken aback at how depressed it has made me. It was the logical, medically and financially responsible thing to do. I have several health issues and did not have an easy pregnancy or birth.
> 
> I think I mourn the death of the "possibiltiy". It has made me feel kind of old having it done, as if I wasn't old enough already!
> 
> Sorry, not trying to be a downer; just thought I'd share my experience!

I think part of me would feel the same :hugs: But in my case I would have to be realistic-I'm 40 and this is my 6th!! This pregnancy has about finished me off. I think I need to save what energy I have left for bringing up my 2 youngest.

Hope you feel better about your decision soon x x x


----------



## susan36

hi ladies . im getting my tubes tied during my c/s as this will be my 3rd one and 4th baby . i dont think i could go thro anymore years off ttc and having mc . some days ill think im being very selfish as my this is my hubbys first baby . :flower:


----------



## vintage67

It was the fear of more miscarriages that made me choose a tubal.

Like you, Susan36 (my name is Susan also!), I've had 3 and just don't think I can go through it again.


----------



## maysiemoo

I know people who have had it done while they are open for a c-section in the UK. I have a feeling one mentioned she was totally knocked out. They are unlikely to do it if your still considered fairly young and have not had many kids. My sister had to fight to get one done with 4 kids as she was still early 20's.

Someone i know had the essure procedure last year. They put something in your fallopian tubes that causes it to cover over so not eggs are released. They don't cut into your to do it apparently.


----------



## suzimc

I wish I was young!! Feel about 96 this week, thank you ladies for the help I will be seeing my consultant in a couple of weeks and I'll ask him about it then. I feel sure due to my advanced years and the fact that this is baby number 4 there won't be any ethical dilema! x


----------



## future_numan

I had a tubal ligation after the birth of my 3rd daughter.
I regretted it almost right away, since I was still very young.
I had a tubal reversal 15 yrs later and this is our 2nd TR baby... and in my heart of hearts I know my family is complete.
I will not be the one having the ligation again. After everything my body has been through. It is DH's turn.
He wants to wait till after the baby arrives " just in case" which I agreed too.. but he ain't comin' near me till I know it's safe.. taking no chances:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Im due a csection in 2 weeks & the doctor asked if I wanted my tubes tied....

I went away, researched & decided against it ~ too many possible side effects for my liking :wacko:

DH will be getting the 'snip' instead :winkwink:


----------



## mojobear

I asked for this to be done when I have my cs, that's when my consultant told me I was most likely to need a hysterectomy anyway according to my notes, which was the first I had heard of it. Good job I was thinking this way already as it made the news a bit easier!!


----------



## kirst76

I'm getting mine done after this baby. I hope to have baby naturally and will get the tubal done either the same day as she is born or the day after. It does freak me out a little knowing that this will definitely be our last baby, but I'm not getting any younger and dont think I could handle another pregnancy.


----------



## mumof9

im 35, 36 in april this is baby #10 i really respect you ladies who have decided to have your tubes tied, for me i would like more children but even if i didnt i feel that at my age i still am too young and taking that choice away from me would kill me, i know from experience it took me 3 yrs between 2 of my children to decide to have anymore as i got PND and it scared me to death the worst feeling in the world but like i say i was ademant that i wanted no more for 3 yrs, then BAM i had another and am expecting yet another,
i would say to anyone please make sure your decision has been thought of over a long time as out female hormones are out of control especially during pregnancy and it can really change your outlook after the event, a friend of mine did it an regretted it now she divorced and met the man of her dreams who doesnt have any children it breaks her heart,
good luck to those of you who are going ahead with it tho :thumbup:


----------



## newaddition

mumof9 said:


> im 35, 36 in april this is baby #10 i really respect you ladies who have decided to have your tubes tied, for me i would like more children but even if i didnt i feel that at my age i still am too young and taking that choice away from me would kill me, i know from experience it took me 3 yrs between 2 of my children to decide to have anymore as i got PND and it scared me to death the worst feeling in the world but like i say i was ademant that i wanted no more for 3 yrs, then BAM i had another and am expecting yet another,
> i would say to anyone please make sure your decision has been thought of over a long time as out female hormones are out of control especially during pregnancy and it can really change your outlook after the event, a friend of mine did it an regretted it now she divorced and met the man of her dreams who doesnt have any children it breaks her heart,
> good luck to those of you who are going ahead with it tho :thumbup:

Beautiful family, I have decided to not go through with it just because I'm not completely sure yet and think its not wise if I am not 100 percent sure of the decision. 10 children, wow!!


----------



## happymama72

Hello! Can you tell me how your ligation went after the c-sec? I too will have one in Aug, c-sec and tubal. How long did it take? Does insurance cover it usually?


----------



## mumof9

newaddition said:


> mumof9 said:
> 
> 
> im 35, 36 in april this is baby #10 i really respect you ladies who have decided to have your tubes tied, for me i would like more children but even if i didnt i feel that at my age i still am too young and taking that choice away from me would kill me, i know from experience it took me 3 yrs between 2 of my children to decide to have anymore as i got PND and it scared me to death the worst feeling in the world but like i say i was ademant that i wanted no more for 3 yrs, then BAM i had another and am expecting yet another,
> i would say to anyone please make sure your decision has been thought of over a long time as out female hormones are out of control especially during pregnancy and it can really change your outlook after the event, a friend of mine did it an regretted it now she divorced and met the man of her dreams who doesnt have any children it breaks her heart,
> good luck to those of you who are going ahead with it tho :thumbup:
> 
> Beautiful family, I have decided to not go through with it just because I'm not completely sure yet and think its not wise if I am not 100 percent sure of the decision. 10 children, wow!!Click to expand...

thankyou :) im so pleased you have decided against if you are not 100 % nothing worse than having that choice taken away only to realise you wanted another one a yr or so along :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Starstryder

I will definitely be having a ligation done after this little one is born, we have always only wanted two. :) And my heart cannot bear anymore m/c either. :(


----------



## mumof3girls

My doctor recommended one for me when I have my c-section in 3 weeks and I have thought about it and decided against it too as I don't want to have my choice to have more kids taken away either, I have 3 girls aged 19,13 and 4 and pregnant with girl #4 and they were all c-sections but I just don't want to:) my other doctor congratulated me for not doing it as he said that making the decision whilst pregnant could be based on hormones and that the decision should be made afterwards when u have had a chance to think about it hormone free :)


----------



## MissyR

This is my 3rd child and I am having a c-section. I decided to have my tubes tied because my body is barely handling this pregnancy. And *gulp* I'm "getting old" lol. 

I thought about doing some kind of IUD or other birth control instead, but in my research I found that most birth control has a higher risk of blood clots, and I have a blood clotting disorder, so those options are out for me. 

I was also reading that having a tubal reduces your risk of ovarian cancer by 1/3!!


----------



## suzimc

I had my tubes tied when I had Conor by c-section 3 weeks and 3 days ago. I have no regrets infact I'm glad I did it as looking at him I'd happily have another 10 kids and my body would not cope, I've had the pregnancy from hell! I've healed up nicely I was quite sore for almost a week but not sure how much of that was the c-section and how much the sterilisation. UK ladies if you're considering it make sure you speak to your obstetrician in advance as they won't consent you for sterilisation on the day of surgery usually. x


----------



## mtnprotracy

I'll be having a tubal next week after my scheduled c-section. It just seemed practical. This pregnancy hasn't been difficult, but after 4 sweet boys, I think our family is complete :D. If I'd delivered vaginally, we may have opted for the vasectomy.


----------

